# Website/Headed Paper Requirements for Sole Trader



## newo (29 Mar 2010)

Hi there,

Can someone advise on what the required information I need for:

a) headed paper 
b) website

I am a sole trader, I've registered a company name, and have a company number with the CRO.

Finding it very hard to get this basic information anywhere.

I am sure there is a requirement by law?

Many thanks


----------



## Purple (29 Mar 2010)

We have CRO number, VAT number and directors names at the bottom. 
Name, address and logo at the top.


----------



## Paddy199 (29 Mar 2010)

Are you a member of any body? We are members of CAI (Chartered Accountants Ireland) and they stipulate what is on our website and letterhead.

Just to let you know, Revenue have a list of items that must be on invoices here [broken link removed]


----------



## Gervan (29 Mar 2010)

From CRO website
http://www.cro.ie/ena/letterheads.aspx

Also see their Information Leaflet No. 7: Disclosure And Publication Requirements In Relation To Companies And Business Names


----------



## newo (31 Mar 2010)

Thanks, that Revenue list is really helpful.  I think I'm getting there...thanks for the responses.


----------



## german (1 Apr 2010)

ask these guys, they are also very cheap for printing letterhead etc
redlemon.ie


----------



## newuser2010 (6 Aug 2010)

According to CRO:

"
_The following particulars must be shown on all business letters of a  company; _


_the full name of the company (note that the only  permissable abbreviations are "Ltd" for "Limited" , "Teo" for  "Teoranta", "Plc" for "Public Limited Company" etc.) _
_the  forename (or initials) and surnames and any former forenames and  surnames of the directors and their nationality, if not Irish. "_
Do i really show on the letter the nationality ! ? ?
Why does that matter from a business perspective !?


----------

